# APR Audi S4 Contests VIR



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This past weekend APR Motorsports' B8 S4 took to the track again, this time at Virginia International Raceway. Again the car showed strong promise, moving up to second before unfortunately retiring from a blown clutch. Such are the bugs of a new car and we can't wait to see the team nail their first podium finish.
Unfortunately our editors didn't attend and can't offer a detailed report but we've just uploaded a mix of photos from the event to our photo galleries courtesy of APR Motorsports' PR team and we've found a link over at Quattroworld who had someone there.
For those who attended, you may also have noticed our 4 Season S4 parked in the Audi Corral. Contributor David Herlihy headed down to the event as part of a convoy staging from New German Performance in Springfield, VA. 
See more pics in our gallery or Quattroworld's report after the jumps.
* Fourtitude Photo Gallery *
* Quattroworld Report *


----------

